# Conversion from 40 to 9 (and good gun to favorite gun)



## OHshooter (Mar 21, 2013)

Had a gen 3 G27 for a while now and have always liked it. Today my Lone Wolf conversion came in the mail and since I had already picked up a G26 mag in anticipation I was able to get to the range in about 20 minutes. I put 100 rounds of cheap fmj through it and Wow! I'm no great shot but I was putting together great groups, for me anyways, out to 20 yards offhand. I don't know if it was the lessened recoil or the barrel or what but I shot it much better then as a stock 40. Love the 2 gun versatility it gives me, best gun related $100 I may have ever spent.


----------



## Daltini (Mar 26, 2013)

Wonder if ill get the same results going from a g22 to a 9...hmmm


----------



## OHshooter (Mar 21, 2013)

Daltini said:


> Wonder if ill get the same results going from a g22 to a 9...hmmm


I would assume it would be the same


----------



## InspectorMark (Mar 22, 2013)

There are a lot of youtube videos on converting from .40 cal to 9 Mil. What is the appeal to doing this? Is it the cost of ammo? I can find unlimited .40 S&W at most places around me. The 9 mil seams to be much harder to come by and the price is almost the same right know.


----------



## OHshooter (Mar 21, 2013)

InspectorMark said:


> There are a lot of youtube videos on converting from .40 cal to 9 Mil. What is the appeal to doing this? Is it the cost of ammo? I can find unlimited .40 S&W at most places around me. The 9 mil seams to be much harder to come by and the price is almost the same right know.


I like guns. I like shooting different guns. I tend to be a little more accurate with the 9mm and enjoy shooting it at the range more. It's $6-10 cheaper per 50 here.


----------

